# Gateway 3DS: PUBLIC RELEASE OF Gateway 3DS V1.1a



## mon0 (Aug 21, 2013)

The Gateway team have just sent us an email informing us of the release of a new firmware for their Gateway 3DS flash cart. If you didn't follow recent happenings, this new firmware brings a lot to the table: region-free ROM support and firmware spoofing. Read the quote below for more information:


> We would like to thank all our beta testers for their timely response and reporting.
> *Common minor issues we are aware of are:*
> 1) The lack of upper screen banner for some titles which trigger both region and firmware spoof requirements.
> 2) Some expected issues related to language fonts
> ...


*Source: *http://nforush.net/consolenews/detail/gateway-3ds-v11a-region-free-and-firm-spoof-released.html


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 21, 2013)

Just need to wait for newer firmware support


----------



## Keylogger (Aug 21, 2013)

I hope Pokemon X & Y will work with firmware spoofing


----------



## TackyPie (Aug 21, 2013)

Keylogger said:


> I hope Pokemon X & Y will work with firmware spoofing


 
Nintendo will probably make sure it doesn't.


----------



## dudenator (Aug 21, 2013)

Keylogger said:


> I hope Pokemon X & Y will work with firmware spoofing


 
Why does it matter? It comes out everywhere on the same day.


----------



## Devin (Aug 21, 2013)

dudenator said:


> Why does it matter? It comes out everywhere on the same day.


 

Pirate man, pirate.


----------



## mon0 (Aug 21, 2013)

I will get me a 3ds now. Somehow hungry


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 21, 2013)

Judging from PSP it usually took a while for games to get ahead of the hardware hacks.. Pokemon will have been totally developed on 4.5 and below, so it should work, prehaps with an update, but should actually be compatible is my guess. On PSP 2.0, it took months and months before games totally didn't work.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Aug 21, 2013)

Let the 3ds flashcards mature


----------



## signz (Aug 21, 2013)

Devin said:


> Pirate man, pirate.


There are some games worth buying tho and Pokemon X/Y look like they might fall into that category.

@topic Sweet, now they only need to get it to work on newer firmwares.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 21, 2013)

May I ask why you used your own website as a source instead of Gateway's website? http://www.gateway-3ds.com/


----------



## linuxGuru (Aug 21, 2013)

SignZ said:


> There are some games worth buying tho and Pokemon X/Y look like they might fall into that category.
> 
> @topic Sweet, now they only need to get it to work on newer firmwares.


But if you bought it, it would force an update that would make you lose your gateway.


----------



## NfoMonster (Aug 21, 2013)

Buy it, put it on a shelf an never play the original  ?


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 21, 2013)

The worst part is, I HAVE to keep updating my 3DS, regardless of the GateWay's progress, all for Phoenix Wright only having an eShop release.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 21, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> The worst part is, I HAVE to keep updating my 3DS, regardless of the GateWay's progress, all for Phoenix Wright only having an eShop release.


As someone who is currently playing the Ace Attorney series, here's to hoping we get some way to play eShop games sometime soon!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 21, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> The worst part is, I HAVE to keep updating my 3DS, regardless of the GateWay's progress, all for Phoenix Wright only having an eShop release.


 


Pedeadstrian said:


> As someone who is currently playing the Ace Attorney series, here's to hoping we get some way to play eShop games sometime soon!


 
Why not just get the gateway and download the Japanese version after it gets dumped. You can google the dialogue of all the case at the Phoenix wright wiki.


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 21, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Why not just get the gateway and download the Japanese version after it gets dumped. You can google the dialogue of all the case at the Phoenix wright wiki.


Not worth the effort, to me. Besides, I'm actually at a point where I don't think I need to pirate anymore.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 21, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Why not just get the gateway and download the Japanese version after it gets dumped. You can google the dialogue of all the case at the Phoenix wright wiki.


Cos we wanna support the devs.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 21, 2013)

Great, now they can work on better things like 6.x firmware and homebrew. They have already released what most people thought they couldn't. With kernel access anything is possible if you figure it out like team gateway has done.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 21, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> The worst part is, I HAVE to keep updating my 3DS, regardless of the GateWay's progress, all for Phoenix Wright only having an eShop release.


 
Alas, as have I. I almost forgot about that. I went back and played all of the games so far released to US soil... I hope that translation team can localize the rest of AAI2 soon. I would help, but have no idea about translating.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 21, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Why not just get the gateway and download the Japanese version after it gets dumped. You can google the dialogue of all the case at the Phoenix wright wiki.


Release 354 was Gyakuten Saiban 5
so people can play that one now on the gateway


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 21, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Why not just get the gateway and download the Japanese version after it gets dumped. You can google the dialogue of all the case at the Phoenix wright wiki.


 
Is it getting a cartridge release in Japan?
*EDIT*: I see it already is, nvm.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 21, 2013)

In talks to get a 3ds with a crack inside the screen (but still functional) for as low as $20. Chances are very slim though ... :L


----------



## Spzjulien (Aug 21, 2013)

NSM2 and marioland 3D was not working for me with 1.0 ... now working great .... with 1.1
mario and luigi dreamland 5.1 too ... amazing .. good job


----------



## tjexp (Aug 21, 2013)

I may switch mine with a 4.5 one.... hmmmm but Pokemon X&Y may have a higher update requirement and the online features may be fun...


----------



## virgildraco (Aug 21, 2013)

just one thing, GG


----------



## Chaossaturn (Aug 21, 2013)

dudenator said:


> Why does it matter? It comes out everywhere on the same day.





Devin said:


> Pirate man, pirate.



It matters because some people only have one 3ds and if there want to play pokemon, there would have to update and loss homebrew support, that why it matters. I can't even buy pokemon even if I want to.


----------



## dehry (Aug 21, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> It matters because some people only have one 3ds and if there want to play pokemon, there would have to update and loss homebrew support, that why it matters. I can't even buy pokemon even if I want to.


 
Until they actually prove they can run homebrew, gateway is only good for pirating games.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Aug 21, 2013)

dehry said:


> Until they actually prove they can run homebrew, gateway is only good for pirating games.


 
You have a limited view point, it can be used to play games from other regions & people can use it to play backups.


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 21, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> people can use it to play backups.


 
Well, at _this point_ in time, it's not possible to create a "backup". _@


----------



## Chaossaturn (Aug 21, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> Well, at _this point_ in time, it's not possible to create a "backup". _@


 
Depending on the law in the country, if you download a rom from the internet and own the game it still counts as a backup.


----------



## tofast4u (Aug 22, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Why not just get the gateway and download the Japanese version after it gets dumped. You can google the dialogue of all the case at the Phoenix wright wiki.





Pedeadstrian said:


> As someone who is currently playing the Ace Attorney series, here's to hoping we get some way to play eShop games sometime soon!


I heard that they decided to release a physical copy of Ace Attorney 5 as well.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 22, 2013)

tofast4u said:


> I heard that they decided to release a physical copy of Ace Attorney 5 as well.


 
They already did. Release 354 was Gyakuten Saiban 5 (Dual destinies). 
http://3ds.essh.co/


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 22, 2013)

tofast4u said:


> I heard that they decided to release a physical copy of Ace Attorney 5 as well.


I didn't hear that, but then again I haven't followed it. I am still playing Trials and Tribulations...


Vengenceonu said:


> They already did. Release 354 was Gyakuten Saiban 5 (Dual destinies).
> http://3ds.essh.co/


I believe he meant US.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 22, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I didn't hear that, but then again I haven't followed it. I am still playing Trials and Tribulations...
> 
> I believe he meant US.


 
There will never be a physical release outside of Japan. Only eshop. Also, the eshop versions don't come with the extra content DLC because (its based on Japanese culture "we wouldn't understand" )


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 22, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> There will never be a physical release outside of Japan. Only eshop. Also, the eshop versions don't come with the extra content DLC because (its based on Japanese culture "we wouldn't understand" )


If I can watch Nichijou, Shin Chan, and Bobobo, and enjoy it, I can enjoy defending a whale just fine.


----------



## VMM (Aug 22, 2013)

dehry said:


> Until they actually prove they can run homebrew, gateway is only good for pirating games.


 

Region lock is a pain in the neck; if I can only play something illegally, but can't legally, there is something definitely wrong.

All reasons Nintendo used for region lock were bullshit, if gateway can bypass region lock, it is more than just a product for pirates.




Vengenceonu said:


> There will never be a physical release outside of Japan. Only eshop. Also, the eshop versions don't come with the extra content DLC because (its based on Japanese culture "we wouldn't understand" )


Capcom is avoiding to release a DLC, is it a sign of the apocalypse?


----------



## VMM (Aug 22, 2013)

Can someone confirm if Dragon Quest Monsters Terry Wonderland 3D is working?
This is a game that alone would make me want to buy gateway.


----------



## Devin (Aug 22, 2013)

VMM said:


> Can someone confirm if Dragon Quest Monsters Terry Wonderland 3D is working?
> This is a game that alone would make me want to buy gateway.


 

Works fine.

http://puu.sh/45slt


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 22, 2013)

Devin said:


> Works fine.
> 
> http://puu.sh/45slt


 
Oi, I thought out-of-region banners were broken -- was that problem fixed or is it just some games?


----------



## Devin (Aug 22, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> Oi, I thought out-of-region banners were broken -- was that problem fixed or is it just some games?


 

I've noticed that it's only European games that don't show banners on my US 3DS.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2013)

Keylogger said:


> I hope Pokemon X & Y will work with firmware spoofing


don't get your hopes up


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> don't get your hopes up


 

Welp, going back to being negative it seems. Dammit


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 22, 2013)

I hope that 6.2.0-12U is supported, soon. Then, I'll buy it right away.
EDIT: Aw...


> Since the product is now released and soon in Nintendo's hands, anything above 6.2.0 will most likely never be compatible.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 22, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I hope that 6.2.0-12U is supported, soon. Then, I'll buy it right away.
> EDIT: Aw...
> 
> Since the product is now released and soon in Nintendo's hands, anything *above* 6.2.0 will most likely never be compatible.


 
So maybe?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 22, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> So maybe?


 
OOOOOH, It's possible anyway, I hope not.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 22, 2013)

Damn it. Really wished I still had my 3DS. Though I don't if I ever updated it past 4.5. It's been more then a year since I sold it.


----------



## BladeTH (Aug 22, 2013)

> 1) The lack of upper screen banner for some titles which trigger both region and firmware spoof requirements.



Can somebody explain (and maybe show) about that banner? I don't understand what that means.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 22, 2013)

BladeTH said:


> Can somebody explain (and maybe show) about that banner? I don't understand what that means.


There's a banner (image) that shows what game it is. This is shown on the top screen, and is just fancy graphics. It in no way affects gameplay.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Aug 22, 2013)

*Waits for NDS to get and ship stock* Bah. *shakefist at everyone*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Welp, going back to being negative it seems. Dammit


I can tell you right now it will have v6 on it and so will smash bros, zelda and any BIG game from now on. You don't need a crystal ball to see what NDO will do


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 22, 2013)

> 2) Some expected issues related to language fonts


Is that only a problem in the home screen?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> I can tell you right now it will have v6 on it and so will smash bros, zelda and any BIG game from now on. You don't need a crystal ball to see what NDO will do


 
I hope they pull off something miraculous, only time will tell I guess


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2013)

NDO = Nintendo


----------



## mon0 (Aug 22, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> May I ask why you used your own website as a source instead of Gateway's website? http://www.gateway-3ds.com/


 

... because we got it via email and posted on our site.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 22, 2013)

Gateway team earned my respect (I think). I as well as numerous others thought Gateway is just a warez card that emulates games 1:1 without any sort of hacks bypassing the region lock and stuff. But now there is a possibility of homebrew support at some point in the future.



Spoiler



The update is written in proper english. The only flashcart team I know that wrote in proper english was Cyclo DS. Could it be...?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 22, 2013)

> There have been some unique reports of issues related to title exit or first GW3DS entry after
> installing the update. We believe these are either related to *file fragmentation of the 3DS SD card* or
> some users trimming the titles to fit on the red card's micro SD.


 How can the file system on the SD card become fragmented when only one file is written with an image tool to the device starting from Sector 0?
There's no file system, no fragmentation, unless the Win32 image tool doesn't write the next chunk of file to the next sector.


edit:
they talked about the "big SD card" inside the 3DS, not the SD in "3DS mode" card.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2013)

Cyan said:


> How can the file system on the SD card become fragmented when only one file is written with an image tool to the device starting from Sector 0?
> There's no file system, no fragmentation, unless the Win32 image tool doesn't write the next chunk of file to the next sector.


 

3DS SD card = FAT32 where .sav files are put


----------



## Cyan (Aug 22, 2013)

oh, my bad. I though they talked about the 3DS card (between their two flashcards: DS and 3DS mode)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 22, 2013)

mon0 said:


> ... because we got it via email and posted on our site.


May I suggest next time to just use the Gateway website as a source? I could easily say "Hey, cancer is cured! Click this link to find out more! www.pedeadstrian.com"


----------



## mon0 (Aug 22, 2013)

hehe I don't get that joke mate 

I didn't check gateway3ds website... I got the email, posted at nforush and then on gbatemp.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 22, 2013)

Not bad for a first gen 3DS flashcart . But "no-online" means "no gateway" for me.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 22, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> Not bad for a first gen 3DS flashcart . But "no-online" means "no gateway" for me.


You could still walk away with more money in your pocket (over time, of course) if you had two consoles. One you use specifically for Gateway, another for online-enhanced/only games. Just buy a cheap secondhand console off of Craigslist (or the British equivalent).


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 22, 2013)

My feelings towards the gateway are slowly getting less harsh, though whenever the topic comes to Pokemon and Gateway, my fist clenches.


----------



## eosia (Aug 22, 2013)

I cant wait for a PC emulator !!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2013)

eosia said:


> I cant wait for a PC emulator !!


and how exactly is it going to emulate the 3d?


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> and how exactly is it going to emulate the 3d?


 
3D Monitors are a thing you silly guy.


----------



## ferofax (Aug 22, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> My feelings towards the gateway are slowly getting less harsh, though whenever the topic comes to Pokemon and Gateway, my fist clenches.


 
As soon as I hear this card supports cheating, that basically ends ONLINE for me.


----------



## eosia (Aug 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> and how exactly is it going to emulate the 3d?


 
¬¬ as easy as running 3ds roms, i mean its easy to say, but who is going to make the emulator?


----------



## Obveron (Aug 22, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> Not bad for a first gen 3DS flashcart . But "no-online" means "no gateway" for me.


 
I don't understand why online doesn't work.  You can always say no to the update prompts, and play online multiplayer on an old firmware (only eshop forces you to update).  Why is there an error when trying to play online with the Gateway? Can the error not be fixed? Has Gateway spoke about the issue at all?  It seems like the issue should be surmountable.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 22, 2013)

i bet the hackers are waiting for gateway to finish their updates then close the hell out of it


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2013)

First and foremost, I'm surprised this hasn't come up more often:
Who is ready for the next generation of anti-piracy within the games? It may not be considered now because AP hasn't been included in games up to this point. There wasn't a point, as, I mean, the games couldn't be played without the actual game in your 3DS. With that changed, you can bet Nintendo is going to get back to their old tricks. With that said, even if Pokemon works on the Gateway, it is still early enough that they could very easily add in some AP code prior to manufacturing. I'm kinda curious to see what Nintendo and other developers will do with it now that piracy is a risk once more. Of course, there's a chance Nintendo won't have the Gateway entirely dissected and figured out before Pokemon, so you Gateway owners could be safe. Then again, Nintendo seems to work rather quickly where piracy is concerned.

Now, if I'm off here, feel free to correct me, but I'm guessing that it wouldn't be that hard to start up the practice once more. I'm highly doubting that firmware is Nintendo's only anti-piracy tool that they can pull out. Just thinking of all of the fun we had with some DS titles, the waits could be rather entertaining once more.

For anyone hoping for support over the current only working firmware version, you're likely hoping in vain where the Gateway is concerned. Figuring out how to remove the region code and bypass the firmware requirement is one thing, but the odds of finding a similar exploit on later firmware versions is going to be very low. Whatever the gap was, it apparently was only available shortly, and Nintendo patched it up with the first update after that. Anybody past the required firmware, I'd suggest hoping that something a little bit more permanent than yet another flash cart comes to light.

In reference to Ace Attorney 5: a physical release was said to not entirely be off the table, but seeing as we haven't heard anything by now, odds are, the only English Ace Attorney 5 we'll be seeing is an eshop release. So if you want to enjoy that game without referring to a script on your computer screen every six seconds, you gotta update. Playing 3DS ROM's is one thing, but we've heard nothing of anybody figuring out how to pull eshop content in a useable fashion from any 3DS. That's likely on the eternal waiting list until 3DS hacking moves along significantly.

For those wanting homebrew: who is to say it's actually right around the corner? Who says it will happen at all? As far as I know, we still don't have the ability to run unsigned code. Nobody knows how to code for the 3DS yet to utilize the hardware. We haven't even seen a "Hello World". I'd say we're still quite a ways off of homebrew, and that it's not going to happen before the Gateway is old news. As far as I can tell, all the hopes for homebrew rest completely on the fact that we've found a way to trick the 3DS into running its own signed code. There has been nothing to hint that we're even remotely close to seeing anything. The Gateway is not a DS flash cart. It is much more limited in its current range of abilities. I understand we've all been spoiled, but realize that we are a ways off of being anywhere near how efficient DS flash carts were.

As for cheating, that's another thing that may not happen with the Gateway, at least, not in the way we're used to it on the DS. Thankfully, there are no online capabilities with the Gateway currently, and with any luck, there never will be. The DS saw enough cheaters online. Legitimately playing a game isn't hard folks. I encourage you all to try it if you aren't yet familiar. That said, I'd guess that cheats are also a ways off until we have a better understanding of near everything.

I hate to be a negative nancy, but there really seems to be some unrealistic hopes all because firmware requirements and region lock were bypassed. Nothing changes that, as of right now, the Gateway is nothing but a piracy device. It may never make it beyond where it is right now. There is no saying when the team may just up and disappear. So, for now, until the Gateway team says something will happen for sure, it's probably best to presume that it isn't going to happen.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

Wait, does it work on 6.x now?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Aug 22, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> Wait, does it work on 6.x now?


Nope...


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

But on the website it says "
*PUBLIC RELEASE OF GATEWAY 3DS V1.1A REGION-FREE AND FIRM-SPOOF"*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 22, 2013)

eosia said:


> ¬¬ as easy as running 3ds roms, i mean its easy to say, but who is going to make the emulator?


no how is a pc monitor going to emulate the 3d effect?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> But on the website it says "
> *PUBLIC RELEASE OF GATEWAY 3DS V1.1A REGION-FREE AND FIRM-SPOOF"*


The firmware spoofing is for the games themselves. So, say, a game requires 5.x firmware to run. Initially, the Gateway couldn't play it because the game would still detect the system as 4.2. Whatever it does, the system doesn't detect the required firmware or region for the games anymore. That doesn't mean they've discovered a new exploit for later firmware revisions.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 22, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> no how is a pc monitor going to emulate the 3d effect?


 

Stereoscopic 3D ?

And does it need too? I don't use the 3D effect on my 3DS, find it meh and get headaches.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Stereoscopic 3D ?
> 
> And does it need too? I don't use the 3D effect on my 3DS, find it meh and get headaches.


 

It's prolly not gonna  have 3D, doesn't really matter to me considering I never use it I find it to be gimmick


----------



## keyra (Aug 22, 2013)

region free ...


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Aug 22, 2013)

Great there goes Pokemon X & Y online modes.... and as soon as some sort of cheat system is come across Pokemon will be dead. That's what I hate about this card not that all you pirates get your fix, just that online modes will suffer. Try playing Pokemon Black or White 2 online vs where everybody online has perfect EV IV Pokemon with perfect stats.
So fucking annoying that it makes the game pointless.


----------



## OtakuLord17 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Yay I can't wait until I get GW3DS however I am wondering something.*
*The current firmware on my 3DS XL is 6.0.0-12E.*
*So what I'm wondering is will my 3DS be compatible with GW because I don't understand firmware spoofing that much?
I hope someone can answer me before I buy it.*


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

OtakuLord17 said:


> *Yay I can't wait until I get GW3DS however I am wondering something.*
> *The current firmware on my 3DS XL is 6.0.0-12E.*
> *So what I'm wondering is will my 3DS be compatible with GW because I don't understand firmware spoofing that much?*
> *I hope someone can answer me before I buy it.*


 


DON"T BUY it yet, It won't work on urs, firmware spoofing is to make games like mario and luigi (only works on 5.x and above) work on 4.x. SO WAITTT


----------



## OtakuLord17 (Aug 22, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> DON"T BUY it yet, It won't work on urs, firmware spoofing is to make games like mario and luigi (only works on 5.x and above) work on 4.x. SO WAITTT


*Oh I see so I guess I have a long time to wait then :-(*
*Well I know its worth the wait so I can't wait.*
*Thanks for saving me from spending over £50 for nothing :-)*


----------



## Ra1d (Aug 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Great there goes Pokemon X & Y online modes.... and as soon as some sort of cheat system is come across Pokemon will be dead. That's what I hate about this card not that all you pirates get your fix, just that oOnline modes will suffer. Try playing Pokemon Black or White 2 online vs where everybody online has perfect EV IV Pokemon with perfect stats.
> So fucking annoying that it makes the game pointless.


 
Isn't the whole point of pokemon to be able to defeat people with Perfiect EV/IV  and develop a strategy along the way? I mean would you really enjoy sweeping through opponents left and right?


----------



## Naridar (Aug 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Great there goes Pokemon X & Y online modes.... and as soon as some sort of cheat system is come across Pokemon will be dead. That's what I hate about this card not that all you pirates get your fix, just that oOnline modes will suffer. Try playing Pokemon Black or White 2 online vs where everybody online has perfect EV IV Pokemon with perfect stats.
> So fucking annoying that it makes the game pointless.


 


Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Great there goes Pokemon X & Y online modes.... and as soon as some sort of cheat system is come across Pokemon will be dead. That's what I hate about this card not that all you pirates get your fix, just that online modes will suffer. Try playing Pokemon Black or White 2 online vs where everybody online has perfect EV IV Pokemon with perfect stats.
> So fucking annoying that it makes the game pointless.



That would seem to be rather less a criticism of cheats and more that Nintendo can not make a proper online game. Doubly amusing in light of one of the pokemon stadium games having level limited contests/challenges and such like.
Alternatively might it instead be that online is just the end stage to the game? Granted that leads me back around to them not being able to make an online game but hey.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 22, 2013)

OtakuLord17 said:


> *Oh I see so I guess I have a long time to wait then :-(*
> *Well I know its worth the wait so I can't wait.*
> *Thanks for saving me from spending over £50 for nothing :-)*


 

I would just get a new 3ds xl on 4.5


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 22, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> I would just get a new 3ds xl on 4.5


 

But then the firmware would be force-updated from the game.


----------



## Sizednochi (Aug 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> Great there goes Pokemon X & Y online modes.... and as soon as some sort of cheat system is come across Pokemon will be dead. That's what I hate about this card not that all you pirates get your fix, just that online modes will suffer. Try playing Pokemon Black or White 2 online vs where everybody online has perfect EV IV Pokemon with perfect stats.
> So fucking annoying that it makes the game pointless.


Even if I agree with your point there, the Gateway wouldn't stop Pokegen like applications appearing for X&Y. People would just use one of those save dongles to generate pokemon and transfer to their 3DS cards, I'm sure that's completely possible. So yeah, not being optimistic. Pokegen did kill my interest on training for battles...

For other games though you don't need to worry, like, say, Mario Kart 7. I'm sure it won't become a hack-fest like Mario Kart DS since the 3DS online is far better.

As far as my interest on this goes, colour me impressed they actually managed to do what they did. I didn't expect it at all. Region free sure looks interesting, but then I have my 3DS on the latest firmware and will probably keep it like that for online gaming + eShop titles (Shantae 3 coming) and demos. I could buy another 3DS to use the gateway on, but then I might as well just buy a japanese 3DS.


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But then the firmware would be force-updated from the game.


 
... or firmware spoofing?


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But then the firmware would be force-updated from the game.


 
What are you talking about?


----------



## blade99 (Aug 23, 2013)

As soon as I can cheat on pokemon I'm so buying this ^.^ even though I already have 200 pokemons ready for transfer via wifi all it takes is pokemon for Action replay to make its move.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 23, 2013)

blade99 said:


> As soon as I can cheat on pokemon I'm so buying this ^.^ even though I already have 200 pokemons ready for transfer via wifi all it takes is pokemon for Action replay to make its move.


 

Hopefully cheating on pokemon won't be successful, I'm sorry but that's one thing I don't want the gateway to do.


----------



## eosia (Aug 23, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> no how is a pc monitor going to emulate the 3d effect?


 
: O


----------



## VLinh (Aug 24, 2013)

If Gateway does actually work when Pokemon X and Y comes out,then kudos. But I think its great to play the game without cheats so that you can experience what the game has to offer instead of rushing the whole thing, wiping out trainers quickly, using EXP multipliers, etc.

So if Pokemon X and Y can gets its sales going up before the Gateway can play it, by then almost everyone would have gotten the game day 1 and for those who are patiently waiting for the dump and it works can play it then.


----------



## linuxGuru (Aug 24, 2013)

Twoacross said:


> If Gateway does actually work when Pokemon X and Y comes out,then kudos. But I think its great to play the game without cheats so that you can experience what the game has to offer instead of rushing the whole thing, wiping out trainers quickly, using EXP multipliers, etc.
> 
> So if Pokemon X and Y can gets its sales going up before the Gateway can play it, by then almost everyone would have gotten the game day 1 and for those who are patiently waiting for the dump and it works can play it then.



I kinda hope nintendo will pull a mario kart 7, making you download a update from the eshop in order to play online. It might not keep cheaters out forever but it should prevent them for a while.


----------



## VLinh (Aug 24, 2013)

linuxGuru said:


> I kinda hope nintendo will pull a mario kart 7, making you download a update from the eshop in order to play online. It might not keep cheaters out forever but it should prevent them for a while.


 

Yeah, that should prevent cheaters for the time being. I guess for pokemon championships that if pokemon can be created via programs, etc with perfect EV/IV's then I guess its all about Pokemon teams and move compositions? Always thought people spend multiple hours getting the right stats, etc


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 24, 2013)

linuxGuru said:


> I kinda hope nintendo will pull a mario kart 7, making you download a update from the eshop in order to play online. It might not keep cheaters out forever but it should prevent them for a while.


If you're talking about cheaters who have infinite health, or things like that, don't the servers check for and ban cheaters?

If you're talking about IV hacks for perfect stats, making it require an update won't change people from making perfect Gen I-V Pokemon and trading them to X/Y.


----------



## 6810 (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> If you're talking about cheaters who have infinite health, or things like that, don't the servers check for and ban cheaters?
> 
> If you're talking about IV hacks for perfect stats, making it require an update won't change people from making perfect Gen I-V Pokemon and trading them to X/Y.



I hope Nintendo stomps this card hard. Pokemon absolutely will require a system update and since the release is simultaneous worldwide there will be a lot of tearful GW owners.

The new monster hunter will likely require an update too...

It doesn't take much for nintendo to counter measures taken by pirates now that they can update the FW. Patching pokemon to keep out pirates and cheaters would be so great.

I appreciate and understand what GW are doing on a technical level but with the way things are going inthe game industry if this kind of horseshit continues we may not see many more future generations.

Homebrew, back ups, region free... gimme a break.

Want homebrew? - try linux.
Back ups? Just as long as you actually own the game, right?
Region free? Just buy that region's model?


----------



## weatMod (Aug 25, 2013)

6810 said:


> I hope Nintendo stomps this card hard. Pokemon absolutely will require a system update and since the release is simultaneous worldwide there will be a lot of tearful GW owners.
> 
> The new monster hunter will likely require an update too...
> 
> ...


 
But why would you care, gateway has not even got  their card to work with online yet anyway, and I don't see why they can't make the servers place cheaters in their own server and everyone else in another one.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 25, 2013)

6810 said:


> I hope Nintendo stomps this card hard. Pokemon absolutely will require a system update and since the release is simultaneous worldwide there will be a lot of tearful GW owners.
> 
> The new monster hunter will likely require an update too...
> 
> ...


Hasn't "this kind of horseshit" happened, iuno, every generation? Gateway's not going to make Gamefreak stop developing Pokemon, and Gateway's not going to make every game developer stop making games.

Online Pokemon battles is going to be ruined by Pokesav, Pokegen, or whatever those programs are called. Don't blame Gateway.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Hasn't "this kind of horseshit" happened, iuno, every generation? Gateway's not going to make Gamefreak stop developing Pokemon, and Gateway's not going to make every game developer stop making games.
> 
> Online Pokemon battles is going to be ruined by Pokesav, Pokegen, or whatever those programs are called. Don't blame Gateway.


 
Which, to get on X/Y you don't even need to hack the game.

The Pokemon transfer tool will transfer them fine if you gen them correctly. Hell in the past you haven't even needed to do it correctly. IIRC 255 EVs on everything and 31 IVs can be transferred to Black/White 2 just fine.


----------



## Spectro87 (Aug 25, 2013)

6810 said:


> I hope Nintendo stomps this card hard. Pokemon absolutely will require a system update and since the release is simultaneous worldwide there will be a lot of tearful GW owners.
> 
> The new monster hunter will likely require an update too...
> 
> ...


How long have you been around the modding scene? A couple of days, maybe? What happened to the gaming industry when the last gen systems were modded? Did it die? No? How about this gen? Didn't die after the 360, PS3, Wii, DS being modifiable either. The industry has been going strong and it's not going to stop. It didn't stop with NES mods. It's not going to die from 3DS mods. You're being over-dramatic. You're also conviently overlooking the fact that piracy may even boost sales.


----------



## Andim (Aug 25, 2013)

6810 said:


> I hope Nintendo stomps this card hard. Pokemon absolutely will require a system update and since the release is simultaneous worldwide there will be a lot of tearful GW owners.
> 
> The new monster hunter will likely require an update too...
> 
> ...


 
I can't say I share your feelings, but your ideas are correct. Few people on the temp are willing to acknowledge that Gateway is a complete dead end. To use it, you're gonna have to stay on an age-old firmware, and they fully admit that their region spoofing is unlikely to continue working past the current update. If you follow this to its logical conclusion, you'll realize that anyone who intends to use Gateway 3DS will, at one point, find themselves completely unable to play any future releases, either pirated or legitimate, and will never be able to access the eShop.

That's a pretty awful flaw, and it's why I never bothered keeping my 3DS on 4.1.


----------



## cearp (Aug 25, 2013)

what nintendo could do, to prevent people from playing pokemon on the gateway, is to put a serial in the game for each box.
or, look for corrupted ds profile settings? and fix them/not boot? with the 3ds they can give updates/patches, for example animal crossing has an update that prevents item duplication, and you can't go on without it, i am sure there is something nintendo could do. (i'm talking about the jp animal crossing, but i just saw there is a dupe method for other regions now  that's a shame)
like other people said, they could add syscalls (like what psp does) and the functions are only present in the new firmwares


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> To use it, you're gonna have to stay on an age-old firmware, and they fully admit that their region spoofing is unlikely to continue working past the current update.


 

They never said that... actually they say the complete opposite: 'We are committed to 100% game compatibility'

And I don't see why you're so negative.. they just need to simulate the nand from SD and presto you're on latest fw.. you're bullshit stories are what you tell yourself to justify updating


----------



## tHciNc (Aug 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> I can't say I share your feelings, but your ideas are correct. Few people on the temp are willing to acknowledge that Gateway is a complete dead end. To use it, you're gonna have to stay on an age-old firmware, and they fully admit that their region spoofing is unlikely to continue working past the current update. If you follow this to its logical conclusion, you'll realize that anyone who intends to use Gateway 3DS will, at one point, find themselves completely unable to play any future releases, either pirated or legitimate, and will never be able to access the eShop.
> 
> That's a pretty awful flaw, and it's why I never bothered keeping my 3DS on 4.1.


 
They said this about another current generation console for a long while, but it endured and even though its an age old firmware needed to get in the Gate, once in everything is open and possible, and a lot of this happened while still being stuck on an old version.


----------



## Andim (Aug 25, 2013)

json said:


> They never said that... actually they say the complete opposite: 'We are committed to 100% game compatibility'
> 
> And I don't see why you're so negative.. they just need to simulate the nand from SD and presto you're on latest fw.. you're bullshit stories are what you tell yourself to justify updating


 






I take it you, you know, actually ordered one. My deepest condolences to your $80, I'm sorry you'll never play Zelda.



tHciNc said:


> They said this about another current generation console for a long while, but it endured and even though its an age old firmware needed to get in the Gate, once in everything is open and possible, and a lot of this happened while still being stuck on an old version.


 
All consoles are exactly the same, thank you for clarifying.


----------



## tHciNc (Aug 25, 2013)

That message above means the Card will likely never work on a 3DS above 6.2, not play anything above 6.2, like has been stated multiple times, the entry point they use is still there upto 6.2, meaning they hope to hell they find something to make card work on 5-6.2 devices, but probably not any higher... Compatible = The Card, not games..... and they have kernel access so if you know what you are doing on any console with that level of access, things will happen ......


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 25, 2013)

6810 said:


> Region free? Just buy that region's model?


Now why should I be forced to get 2 essentially identical items just to play games from different regions? That's like buying multiple BD/DVD players because of region-locking on BD/DVDs, which is just plain silly.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2013)

Andim said:


> I take it you, you know, actually ordered one. My deepest condolences to your $80, I'm sorry you'll never play Zelda.
> 
> All consoles are exactly the same, thank you for clarifying.


 

Lol mate, that is the entry exploit. Aslong as you're on 4.5 then you're good. This does not mean they can't play games from FW 6.2 or higher from FW 4.5.

I'm telling you something like NAND emulation from 3DS SD (like it did for Wii) will allow yur 3DS to be on latest FW, while GW keeps their hack intact. This is a foolproof way of allowing running latest FW.

Gateway team has earned my respect already as they are the ONLY ones in town that has shown a shred of evidence that they know what they are doing. I think in time we will see online working too, and even support for FW 9.9 and up. 

The same thing happened with PS3, just so you know.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Aug 26, 2013)

6810 said:


> Region free? Just buy that region's model?


if you are buying a second device anyway, just keep that one on 4.5 and you can still use both gateway and the eshop.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 26, 2013)

Can somebody test this game on a US 3DS?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 26, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Can somebody test this game on a US 3DS?


 
How? It's not dumped yet. Unless the name was in Romaji and I didn't recognize it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2013)

This card has popped up way too early in the 3DS's lifespan. 'tis all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 26, 2013)

6810 said:


> I hope Nintendo stomps this card hard. Pokemon absolutely will require a system update and since the release is simultaneous worldwide there will be a lot of tearful GW owners.
> 
> The new monster hunter will likely require an update too...
> 
> ...


 
You have an opinion, that's all well and good, but there's no real need to be negative about the Gateway.  If you think this will kill the 3DS, look at the Wii, PS3, DS, PSP and so on, then come back and tell these fine people how it will 



Andim said:


> I can't say I share your feelings, but your ideas are correct. Few people on the temp are willing to acknowledge that Gateway is a complete dead end. To use it, you're gonna have to stay on an age-old firmware, and they fully admit that their region spoofing is unlikely to continue working past the current update. If you follow this to its logical conclusion, you'll realize that anyone who intends to use Gateway 3DS will, at one point, find themselves completely unable to play any future releases, either pirated or legitimate, and will never be able to access the eShop.
> 
> 
> That's a pretty awful flaw, and it's why I never bothered keeping my 3DS on 4.1.


 
I can make up unsubstantiated bullshit stories too! T'would be prudent of you to do research before making such claims.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Debbie Downer strikes again.
> 
> Don't like it? Don't post here.
> Don't like region-free? Get a 3DS for each reason
> ...


People are allowed to have dissenting opinions (although I'd prefer it if they didn't have the bad attitude like this guy and countless others).

And just as an FYI, in the US, it is only legal to play "backups" if you physically own it. If you lose it or sell it, you have 24 hours until it becomes illegal. IIRC


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 26, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> People are allowed to have dissenting opinions (although I'd prefer it if they didn't have the bad attitude like this guy and countless others).
> 
> And just as an FYI, in the US, it is only legal to play "backups" if you physically own it. If you lose it or sell it, you have 24 hours until it becomes illegal. IIRC


 

I just can't stand the overly negative attitudes is all.  The whole mentality or assumption that the Gateway is going to kill the 3DS is laughable at best.  As for backups, it's a very grey area in the US, and not very clear at all. I personally couldn't care less either way, I'd still make them regardless


----------



## bsteward1989 (Aug 26, 2013)

I find it interesting that trolls come here to bash the cart in the first place. obviously one clicked on a link for a 3ds flashcart for a reason? me thinks hypocrites are in are among us.
"this isn't fair I just bought all these games and now people get to pirate them and I don't.... boo hoo.... "


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 26, 2013)

Andim said:


> I take it you, you know, actually ordered one. My deepest condolences to your $80...


 


My deepest condolences for your poor reading and comprehension skills.

Really... If you're going to troll, at least don't be such a blatantly stupid one. Stupid trolls never win.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 27, 2013)

bsteward1989 said:


> I find it interesting that trolls come here to bash the cart in the first place. obviously one clicked on a link for a 3ds flashcart for a reason? me thinks hypocrites are in are among us.
> "this isn't fair I just bought all these games and now people get to pirate them and I don't.... boo hoo.... "


 

That would be called self-entitled butt-hurt crybaby syndrome. It's one thing to have an opinion, but for people to bitch about it with unsubstantiated claims? HA! I fart in their general direction.


----------



## ieatpixels (Aug 27, 2013)

TheDreamLord said:


> Which, to get on X/Y you don't even need to hack the game.
> 
> The Pokemon transfer tool will transfer them fine if you gen them correctly. Hell in the past you haven't even needed to do it correctly. IIRC 255 EVs on everything and 31 IVs can be transferred to Black/White 2 just fine.


 
Is the transfer feature confirmed for X/Y?


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 27, 2013)

ieatpixels said:


> Is the transfer feature confirmed for X/Y?


 
I would presume so, it's been in every version.

Also I believe it was confirmed.

Edit : http://www.examiner.com/article/pokemon-x-and-pokemon-y-transfer-details-potentially-posted

Just found that.


----------



## ieatpixels (Aug 28, 2013)

TheDreamLord said:


> I would presume so, it's been in every version.
> 
> Also I believe it was confirmed.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm.. So no real confirmation just yet.

I really hope it's not in the game at all.
and remember we couldn't transfer from the GB/GBC games to the GBA ones.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 28, 2013)

TheDreamLord said:


> I would presume so, it's been in every version.
> 
> Also I believe it was confirmed.
> 
> ...


 
That "Insider" information was disproved long ago. It was just some idiot vying for attention. He also said fenneken also evolved into a "football like" pokemon and that there were more new pokemon than any generation which we know isnt true. Nothing he said was true so it's still up in the air.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's the real situation:

I was one of those Gateway skeptics, but I'll even admit that what they did is pretty cool. So much so, that I'm picking up another 3DS and the Gateway card. I'll use my XL for my hard copies(yes, I still buy my games) and my new Midnight Purple unit for the Gateway and my Supercard DSTwo.

Here's some points to make:

-If you're worried about the Gateway only working on a lower firmware, just get another 3DS. If you want it so much, $150 isn't that much for a new system. Hell, people sell used ones for $100. It's steep, but at least you get the ENTIRE 3DS library at your disposal. Pretty nifty for $200. 

-When Gateway says it won't probably work above 6.2, they ONLY mean the card itself. You can spoof a system to get past the firmware requirements for a game. It's been done many times for the Wii and the PSP. You will be able to play your titles on your Gateway just fine. It's practically an Optical Drive Emulator but for a 3DS cart.

-I don't know why people are bugging out over the low firmware requirements. Correct me if I'm wrong(which I'm NOT), don't you STILL need to be on 3.55 firmware to upgrade to one of these custom firmwares? Just because it's on a lower firmware, DOES NOT MEAN that you cannot spoof or make a custom firmware. Just look at the PS3, PSP, and Wii for great examples.

-This card is not going to kill game sales. It will in fact, INCREASE them. In fact, that is going to be the reason for my Gateway purchase, to finally try the games I wanted to and make a decision whether I want them or not. Also, since there are titles that will never make it here, I can buy the titles from my local import shop and download the rom since I own the game and finally be able to play it on my system. 

If you don't think it's a good purchase or a wise decision, DON'T BUY IT! No one is putting a gun to your head and forcing you to buy one. As for all the negativity, keep it to yourselves. Concerns are one thing. They need to be addressed for the team. But, out and out negativity is not warranted. 

Seriously guys(those people KNOW who I'm referring to), GROW UP AND BE CIVIL. Just because you're in front of a keyboard and however many hundreds or thousands of miles away, does NOT mean you can lose all maturity and act like a bunch of five year olds. Be civil, express legit viewpoints, and save the negativity for some other place.

Thank you. I'll get off of my soap box for now. See kids? You CAN make a statement WITHOUT having to curse every five minutes and act like children......


----------



## Spectro87 (Sep 4, 2013)

bsteward1989 said:


> I find it interesting that trolls come here to bash the cart in the first place. obviously one clicked on a link for a 3ds flashcart for a reason? me thinks hypocrites are in are among us.
> "this isn't fair I just bought all these games and now people get to pirate them and I don't.... boo hoo.... "


 
I have around $500 worth of games on my 3DS and I'm still cheering the 3DS on.


----------



## ieatpixels (Sep 5, 2013)

It's now confirmed that people will be able to transfer hacked items and Pokemon to the new game. 
Apparently the process will be easier than ever


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 5, 2013)

ieatpixels said:


> It's now confirmed that people will be able to transfer hacked items and Pokemon to the new game.
> Apparently the process will be easier than ever


Didn't they, um, confirm the opposite? They're adding checks to PokeBank to prevent that from happening. I doubt it's foolproof, but it's too early to tell.


----------

